
The cost of Coronavirus Covid-19 testing – Data from 2.6B medical claims - alyssaorc
https://www.talktomira.com/post/the-real-cost-of-coronavirus-covid-19-testing-data-from-2-billion-medical-claims
======
alyssaorc
When COVID-19 began to spread in the United States, we knew there was a
limited amount of tests available. However, the cost of getting tested
remained a mystery. Earlier this year, Congress and state governments moved to
mandate free testing for the public, but that didn't stop people from
receiving surprise medical bills.

